# Any US Online Brokers take Irish Customers



## CorkHombre (7 Feb 2012)

Just wondering if there are any online US Brokers that take Irish residents as customers.  It looks like etrade.com do not any more. I rang up Charles Schwab and they were saying I need to deposit $25,000 (if I was an American resident I would have to have $1,000 deposited!). I could not get a straight answer from Fidelity so I was wondering if anyone has experience opening this type of  account recently. Basically all I am looking for is a cheap way of trading US listed stocks for approx $10 a trade. Are there any online brokers in Europe that would offer similar prices for trades?.


----------



## rjt (7 Feb 2012)

I use www.fxcmstocktrading.com. No problems so far.


----------



## Afterflood (9 Feb 2012)

*zecco.com & just2trade.com*

Hello CorkHombre,

I use both www.zecco.com and www.just2trade.com

Fees with both are low - about $5 with zecco to execute a trade and about $3 with just2trade.

No problem at all for an irish person to open an account with either.

you can talk to zecco on skype and just2 have an online chat feature so you can talk realtime to a person regarding opening account.


----------



## Optimistic (9 Feb 2012)

Hi I use www.trademonster.com. No problems in setting up an account.I have found them very helpful and accommodating. No problems in wiring funds. 
Fees are $7.50 per trade or a reduced fee of $5 if you are a member with www.iseinvest.com, an education company here in Ireland.I am just beginning options and they are good value with options trades. I don't have the figure to hand.All the best.


----------



## smiley (9 Feb 2012)

i use first-trade...for the last 4 years or so.


----------



## simpsp31 (28 Feb 2012)

Good info in here. Thanks. 

Do you need to have a US dollar bank account in Ireland to link to the US broker ?


----------

